# Help me with Fake V-Cube 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4?



## MangoTangoFox (May 16, 2009)

On Tuesday I am planning to purchase a white V-Cube set.
Later on I am planning to purchase a White Eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4, White C4Y Diy, and a mini DianSheng.

I wanna see if I can make all of the cubes look like a series. So I need to find some way to get the almost exact same colored stickers for the rest of the cubes, but the problem That I run into is the V Logo. Cube smith sells them, but only for the V-Cubes (5, 6, and 7).

Would anyone be willing to help me find the exact colors and help me figure out how to make a V logo for the other cubes, or link me to someone that sells them?

Thanx ~ Mango


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 16, 2009)

What if you were to just get cubesmith stickers and use the cubesmith logo on all of them?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 16, 2009)

*Uh*



Ethan Rosen said:


> What if you were to just get cubesmith stickers and use the cubesmith logo on all of them?


Thanx for the idea, but I really don't wanna solve a 5x5+ super cube, and it would be too expensive for meh ;P, Buying all these cubes is over my limit, so any more would be unreasonable. Logo sheets are $1 per NINE logos, that is per side one each cube, and tons more for anything above 3x3, and they dont make a 2x2 logo. Thanx for the suggestion though.

O wait you mean just one logo on each cube? 
Well in that case, there still is no 2x2 logo, and I would have to re sticker all the cubes, instead of just the 4x4 and under. Plus I like the V Logo and the sticker colors.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 16, 2009)

Draw a V on your cubes with a permanent marker.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 16, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Draw a V on your cubes with a permanent marker.



Oah i remember you from Cuberdude's Live Show ;D
But I found a video of what I wanna do.
V-Cube 3x3
I am probubly going to do this, but I dont want to have to cut it, because that would increase the chances of it peeling, so i just need a bigger version of the V-Stickers, but cube smith doesnt offer them yet.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 16, 2009)

i dont know about logos, but you coulld buy the same color set for all 6 puzzles from cubesmith?


----------



## Ellis (May 16, 2009)

Why not just use no logos at all? And yea, get all the same sets from cubesmith. The bright blue stickers are pretty close to the v-cube blue, and the normal green isn't that much darker. Other than that, everything is pretty spot on. 

anyway, this guy made a v2 logo which I liked http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8267

Maybe ask him? Although he probably just drew it.


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, if you have a white sticker I'd advise drawing the V on, and if you have a black sticker (on a white cube) you should probably just cut a V out.

I like the idea of having the V there on all your cubes though, it makes them feel a bit faster with the V on there


----------



## panyan (May 16, 2009)

MangoTangoFox said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Draw a V on your cubes with a permanent marker.
> ...



how about this and then put clear nail varnish over sticker to stop peeling


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 17, 2009)

*O yea*



panyan said:


> MangoTangoFox said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...


O Ya, I heard thatn would work, but forgot about it, thanx ;D


----------



## jcuber (May 17, 2009)

Don't bother with the ES 5x5 and 4x4. If you want good cubes, get a real v-5 (with discount currently) and a cubeforyou or mefferts 4x4.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Don't bother with the ES 5x5 and 4x4. If you want good cubes, get a real v-5 (with discount currently) and a cubeforyou or mefferts 4x4.


Um i said i was getting a V-Cube Set, and I just need 2x2-4x4
And its gonna be:
ES White 2x2
C4U White Diy
Es White 4x4

I don't want clefferts or mefferts because of bulkiness of them.


----------



## kunz (Mar 20, 2010)

you could just scan the v-cube 5 or 6 then enlarge its, since its not a big difference there shouldnt be a problem. then print it on white or black sticker paper and cut it. not that hard


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 20, 2010)

kunz said:


> you could just scan the v-cube 5 or 6 then enlarge its, since its not a big difference there shouldnt be a problem. then print it on white or black sticker paper and cut it. not that hard



This thread is about a year old.


----------

